# You know you love your kids when.........



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You know you love your kids when you get up at 5am to make their Chemistry class project..............

_*MOLE CUPCAKES!!!!!!! *_


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Cute!! Good job!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Those are great! Are the moles icing or made of something else?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Love it!! Great job


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> You know you love your kids when you get up at 5am to make their Chemistry class project..............
> 
> MOLE CUPCAKES!!!!!!!


Those are great!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

And suddenly I crave mole for lunch.

Those are insanely cute!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What a great idea! How adorable! I know. I love my kid that much, too. Hope they liked them as much as we did.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

So cute! Great job!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they are fantastic


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Those are great! Are the moles icing or made of something else?


Yes, everything is piped buttercream. I'm an old school decorator, it's a dying art.

She said everyone loved them and all 30 were devoured.  Always good to hear.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Those are great


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

My wife decorates using butter cream. She asked about fondant not to long ago and I begged her to stay with the butter cream.


----------

